# Coaching Class Gifts IIT Topper A BMW, He Returns It Asking For A Laptop Instead!



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2016)

_Who would choose a laptop over a sparkling red BMW? We would have said nobody, but we'd have been wrong. Because somebody just did choose a laptop over a BMW. Tanmay Shekhawat, an IIT topper from Rajasthan, rejected a BMW his coaching class gifted him for topping the class!_

*media.indiatimes.in/media/content/2016/Dec/522134470_1481632342.jpg

*Source:* Coaching Class Gifts IIT Topper A BMW, He Returns It Asking For A Laptop Instead! - Indiatimes.co


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2017)

Hmm .. wondering about the cost of reading on such a " coaching class "  Anyway, kudos to that student.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 22, 2017)

The taxes cost a lot.


----------



## DFC (Feb 22, 2017)

This guy definitely lack business skills. He could have sold that car and bought the best laptop money can buy and save the rest of the money. Such a idiot.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 22, 2017)

DFC said:


> This guy definitely lack business skills. *He could have sold that car and bought the best laptop money can buy and save the rest of the money.* Such a idiot.



I agree only with the bold part. An IIT topper can buy a Lambo after placement dear.

Anyone read this _"However, the class had a different story to tell. "Earlier they wanted to keep it. They said the boy's maternal uncle in Mumbai could keep it. Now they want to sell it as they need money for the treatment of the boy's mother, who is a kidney patient,” the institute director told HT."_

I pray to God that his mother gets well soon.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2017)

I wish him luck man. Such #PCMR student!!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 2, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I wish him luck man. Such #PCMR student!!



What is PCMR?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What is PCMR?


You clearly don't belong to PCMR. 

PC Master Race. Google it and see the Reddit sub of PCMR.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What is PCMR?



PC Master Race - Spearheading the Second Golden Age of PC Gamin


----------

